# BATE Borisov - Debrecen



## markwilfrey (Aug 1, 2012)

On August 1, 2012, from 19:00 Haradasky Stadium will take place in Borisov in the third preliminary round first leg in Champions League qualifying match between hosts and guests at BATE Borisov in Debrecen.

Championships in Belarus, namely that of Hungary started, but are in different stages, so people from BATE Borisov currently occupies leading position in their league, with 38 points, 3 points behind ranked 2 after 17 games played so far in the championship, on the other hand, those of Debrecen are also leaders in the Hungarian league, but only after a match played in championship position was conferred leaders such golaveraj.In this question we chose to rely on a result of under 2.5 goals, because I expect a game inchisa.In previous tour, people have moved to the BATE Borisov of the Vardar after a 3-2 home win and a draw away 0 - 0, while Debrecen has moved away from Skenderbeu Korce, after a 1-0 away defeat and a 3-0 victory propriu.Am chose this forecast, because in my opinion, those of Debrecen have demonstrated in the game disputed away in the previous round, I'm not a very offensive team and probably in this game of Belarus will try to get a draw on the ground a lot better teams listed, as the last argument, the parties disputed the analysis of home those from BATE Borisov in the league, we see that neither the parties do not sign many of their goals, because in 3 of last 4 games played at home in the league, have signed up 2 goals.


----------



## Griffey4Ever (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck! Go Debrecen


----------

